# Reiser4 & System Crash

## smces

I'm not sure if this is the right place for it.. but anyway.

I have a seperate partition for ' /usr/portage ' .. It used to be ' ReiserFS ', and i've now converted it to ' Reiser4 ' .. It seems fine when a small amount of data is being copied over, but if a large amount of data is being copied over, then the entire system crashes.. The only way out is hit the power switch.

Here's some information:

```

Linux linucs 2.6.8-rc1-ck5 #2 SMP Sat Jul 17 05:53:15 GMT 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

I'm using development-sources with the ck5 patch, supermount patch and Reiser4 patch from:

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.7/2.6.8-rc1/

If you need any other information, just ask.. Thanks in advance  :Wink: 

----------

## eldiablo

You should send a mail to kernel@kolivas.org, and reiserfs-list@namesys.com telling them about your problem.

----------

## nmcsween

You need to nice the reiser4 IO process to even complicate things some more the staircase sched takes "nices" higher nice values

----------

## smces

nmcsween, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> even complicate things some more the staircase sched takes "nices" higher nice values
> 
> 

 

I dont understand what you mean by that...

```

root       205  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   03:33   0:00 [reiserfs/0]

```

So..

```

renice -20 205

```

??

Thanks.

----------

## yngwin

Maybe you should check the Reiser4 thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=198267

and what I said there...

----------

## Bombs14

try changing the kernel options for the stacksize, particularly, enable 8k stacks, not 4k. That solved the problem for me.

----------

## butters

According to Namesys, since 7/22 the Reiser4 snapshots have been changed to be more sensitive to priority and therefore we should stop renicing it!!

I use an all-Reiser4 (including root) setup on two completely different systems (one newer Centrino laptop, one older Compaq Presario), and was having bad stability problems for a couple days using a 7/23 snapshot.  Then I stopped renicing reiser4 and have been totally stable ever since.

----------

## Redeeman

dont renice the reiser4 processes

----------

